# Help with my Hawthorne Wards ZEP  bike, Need the year and parts as well !!!!



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Sep 19, 2012)

Hi everyone. I just picked this bicycle up today. I just did some research on it and i have no clue if this looks like a Hawthorne Wards Zep bicycle??? Can anyone help me with the year? Im going to need parts as well for for it. I need the headlights twin deltas, the tank,  maybe handle bars, i have no clue if the ones that are on the bike if they are original. I  have the drop kick stand it came with the bike i just got to put it on. OHH one more thing im going to need the rear carrier flector, the locking lock for the steering stem that goes on the frame . IF anyone can help me and with the parts please pm ASAP. Im going to clean the bike up tomorrow the best i can and see what im dealing with. But i do know im going to have 2 get the wheels redone the chainguard, stem, handle bars if they are original, crank , pedals. I believe its was nickel plating. If im wrong please tell me if they nickel or chrome! Thanks for the helping me and looking


----------



## Mole (Sep 19, 2012)

*Cleveland welding frame...*

Looks like my '39 minus the curved fender supports.


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Sep 19, 2012)

Mole said:


> Looks like my '39 minus the curved fender supports.




OH ok your right but my chainguard is diffrent, and my fender braces look pre war. But your handle bars are bigger are they original handle bars??


----------



## Mole (Sep 19, 2012)

*The chain guard IS different...*

mine is aftermarket addon from what I have been able to glean. I have had two pair of these bars from different bikes and I believe the ones on my bike are closer to original for a Roadmaster, don't know about a Hawthorne. And, if I got the fender brace info correct in my brain, both curved and straight were available pre-war, the straight could be from the fact that it's a Wards Hawthorne. I'm sure someone with more specific knowledge will jump in to nail down the fine points.


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Sep 19, 2012)

OH ok it makes alot of sense, but this stuff with bike gets confusing lol!!. Your bike looks like its a roadmaster is it?? Thank you for your info cool bike you got !!


> "All I got in this world is my balls and my word and I don't break either of 'em for nobody!"


----------



## scrubbinrims (Sep 19, 2012)

GG your frame is a hp snyder (38-39) which i can tell from the curved rear fender bridge and lugged joints, spacing of the fender stays as well.
Look forward to seeing it cleaned up.
Chris


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Sep 19, 2012)

scrubbinrims said:


> GG your frame is a hp snyder (38-39) which i can tell from the curved rear fender bridge and lugged joints, spacing of the fender stays as well.
> Look forward to seeing it cleaned up.
> Chris




Oh ok thank you Scrubbinrims for the info. When i get a chance im going to take a pics of the vin number if that will help me to determine the year on this bike. You got any parts for sale like a tank the headlight or the steering lock for my bike or know anyone out there that might have them send them my way chris?? 



> > "All I got in this world is my balls and my word and I don't break either of 'em for nobody!"


----------



## jpromo (Sep 19, 2012)

Definitely looks to be a '38 Zep. A very nice pick indeed. I have one that's got the tank and the lock but sports an amateur repaint done in the 50s. Your chainguard _is_ original and an excellent, rare, piece. I've since picked one up for mine, in poor condition, and paid up the wazoo for it. I'd love to have an original paint bicycle like that. Enjoy!


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Sep 19, 2012)

Thanks Jpromo. Im going to clean the bike tomorrow and see what it will like. I like th epics of your bike we got the same bike lol!! Your wheels are apinted mine are chrome or nickel plated. I didnt know that my chain guard is rare. Well im looking for those parts you have. Id like to put this back to period correct and ride it . Well thank you on th einfor and please pm me pics of the tank you have and the lock im looking to buy if your looking to sell.



> "All I got in this world is my balls and my word and I don't break either of 'em for nobody!"


----------



## jpromo (Sep 19, 2012)

Chrome is correct on the rims, mine were painted at the same time as the bike. I know somebody on here was just selling one of these locks; they were CWC specific produced by Wise.. somebody had an NOS one available last week :eek: I don't have extra of either of those parts unfortunately, just the ones that are on the bike.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Sep 19, 2012)

I think it was npence who had the lock you are looking for, silver rays come up and sometimes the bracket (may have been repopped).
jpromo's is a Cleveleand Welding make though, different fork as well...the bent tank looking top tubes make them look similar (probably for consistency in the catalog having jobbed by multiple manufacturers), but on closer inspection there are many unique traits.
Chris


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Sep 19, 2012)

jpromo said:


> Chrome is correct on the rims, mine were painted at the same time as the bike. I know somebody on here was just selling one of these locks; they were CWC specific produced by Wise.. somebody had an NOS one available last week :eek: I don't have extra of either of those parts unfortunately, just the ones that are on the bike.




I just pm the guy who selling the womens bike with the lock we shall see how its goes. Here is the pic of what our bike should have looked like but i keep see 2 styles of our bike Jpromo . 




 or this one with a diffrent style tank and a jewel in it


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Sep 19, 2012)

scrubbinrims said:


> I think it was npence who had the lock you are looking for, silver rays come up and sometimes the bracket (may have been repopped).
> jpromo's is a Cleveleand Welding make though, different fork as well...the bent tank looking top tubes make them look similar (probably for consistency in the catalog having jobbed by multiple manufacturers), but on closer inspection there are many unique traits.
> Chris




Thank you scrubbinrims for all the great info. do you have one laying around for my bike let me know im ready to buy. But i want period correct parts for my bike and i guess so many companies and most bike companies almost used the same parts.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Sep 19, 2012)

The bike on the right is a 39 hawthorne zep and there are about a dozen or so around with the jeweled tank...different ballgame as it is a 5-bar design.
I am not holding out on you with the silver rays, I don't have any, but trexlertown is just a few weeks away and you're close.
You have the original paint and the guard, you are already way ahead!
Chris


----------



## jpromo (Sep 19, 2012)

THEGOLDENGREEK said:


> I just pm the guy who selling the womens bike with the lock we shall see how its goes. Here is the pic of what our bike should have looked like but i keep see 2 styles of our bike Jpromo .
> 
> View attachment 66178 or this one with a diffrent style tank and a jewel in it View attachment 66179




There you have our '38 model and the '39 with the boxey, jeweled tank. Both one year onlys but the '39s seem to be fewer and further between.


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Sep 19, 2012)

scrubbinrims said:


> The bike on the right is a 39 hawthorne zep and there are about a dozen or so around with the jeweled tank...different ballgame as it is a 5-bar design.
> I am not holding out on you with the silver rays, I don't have any, but trexlertown is just a few weeks away and you're close.
> You have the original paint and the guard, you are already way ahead!
> Chris
> View attachment 66188




Ok scrubbinrims, So the tank i need for my bike is the pic i posted on the left. Ok cool when is the trexletown bike meet? I guess im going to that as well. And thank you again for all the info.



> "All I got in this world is my balls and my word and I don't break either of 'em for nobody!"


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Sep 21, 2012)

If there is anyone out there who has some more needed knowledge on this hawthorne zep bicycle i just purchased. I need to know if the stem and the handles bars are original. PLEASE SOMEONE GET BACK TO ME!!!


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Sep 25, 2012)

Does anyone out there on the cabe know if the handle bars i got one my bike are Original. I just saw they are bent and by surfing the web i found all the other hawthorne zep pics with diffrent ones . Who makes the correct bars for my bike, and does anyone have them for sale ?? PLEASE GET BACK TO ME.


----------

